# اللهجة السورية: داكَشَ



## momai

في اللهجة السورية نقول عن تبدبل الاشياء المتساوية بالقيمة مُداكشة وخاصة بالعقارات هل هذه الكلمة عربية فما جذرها وهل مستخدمة فأي بلد اخر


----------



## jawad-dawdi

في اللهجة المغربية لا وجود لهذه الكلمة لا بهذا المعنى ولا بغيره .. بحثت عن الكلمة في المعجم فلم أجدها .. قلبتها على عدّة أوجه .. وأقرب شيء وجدته للمعنى الذي ذكرت هو هذا
الشُكْدُ بالضم: العَطاءُ .. وبالفتح المصدر. تقول: شَكَدَه يشكُدِه شكداً، أي أعطاه
يحتمل أن يكون المعنى قد توسع وأن تكون الكلمة قد قلبت وإلا فالكلمة غير عربية .. والله أعلم


----------



## barkoosh

د ك ش: ويقولون داكشه إذا أعطاه شيئا بشيء مبادلة... والاسم المداكشة، وهي المصدر، وهي دخيلة تركية مصدرها في التركية (دكيشدرمك). وفصيحها المبادلة...‏
(قاموس رد العامي إلى الفصيح)​


----------



## إسكندراني

لم أفهم الكلمة ولا أظنها موجودة في مصر
لكن بالتأكيد توجد كلمة أخرى تدل على تبادل الشيء
في السوق أقول مجرد «هات دي قصاد دي» أو نحوه​


----------



## momai

شكرا للجميع ,, الكلمة مستخدمة في سوريا بدل كلمة مقايضة وشكرا لك بركوش على المعلومة


----------

